# Buying a Masterbuilt Model 20070910 Digital Electric Smoker  mes30 ???????



## jipnsmoke (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello every one. Trying to find a good Masterbuilt electic smoker is hard to find right now. Well around $200.00 any way. I have been using an LP unit for years. Had trouble with lp unit (gosm)  this harsh winter. Answer to problum insulated electric smoker I hope. Looking at buying a  Masterbuilt 20070910 Digital Electric Smoker. is this a good one? cook evenly,us in cold weather?  Any imput from others who have this model greatly appriciate.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

jipnsmoke said:


> Hello every one. Trying to find a good Masterbuilt electic smoker is hard to find right now. Well around $200.00 any way. I have been using an LP unit for years. Had trouble with lp unit (gosm)  this harsh winter. Answer to problum insulated electric smoker I hope. Looking at buying a  Masterbuilt 20070910 Digital Electric Smoker. is this a good one? cook evenly,us in cold weather?   Any imput from others who have this model greatly appriciate.


That's the same one I have & it works great. As far as working in cold weather it was 6* & windy here & I did an overnight smoke a few days ago  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135018/smoke-for-tomorrows-meal-mes-30-amnps    It worked great.  Pay no attention to the tissue remarks (inside joke) but I am quite pleased with how my MES performs.  If you have any more questions let me know


----------



## jipnsmoke (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Smoking B,

Looks like you did a great job on that butt.

I was reading some people say that there is a hot spot right rear and they place a *porcelain* *tile* to distribute heat more evenly . When doing jerky or snack sticks, said on large peices of meat hot spot doesn't affect as much. Have you experiance this?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 26, 2013)

jipnsmoke said:


> Thanks Smoking B,
> 
> Looks like you did a great job on that butt.
> 
> I was reading some people say that there is a hot spot right rear and they place a *porcelain* *tile* to distribute heat more evenly . When doing jerky or snack sticks, said on large peices of meat hot spot doesn't affect as much. Have you experiance this?


I have not had an issue with it but I have not made jerky or snack sticks in mine yet. I plan on doing some sticks soon though & I am going to try out the mod Dave added to his MES 30  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128911/mes-30-new-exhaust-smoke-tunnel-mod   It is quite simple.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the mes 30" 20072010 model which I think is comparable from what I can tell to that model. I have a hot spot rear right but I usually just turn the racks the last hour if I have a full rack which is the only time I noticed it. (Wings, bacon wrapped chicken livers, jerky) I have never had a problem with large pieces of meat. I have had mine for 4 months and love it. To me it is very much idiot proof.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking B

I looked at the smoke tunnel you refer to. makes sense to vent in middle top.

But Dave also made other mods to distribute the heat evenly in his mes 30. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122773/mes-30-heat-distribution-tunnel-update6-15

Wow, you would think if people can mod these smokers to make the heat distribute more evenly and add  AMNPS for longer smokes Manufacturers would follow and put out a proven product.

Maybe I'm getting to critical on the subject, just reading on all this makes me wonder.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Jan 26, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> I have the mes 30" 20072010 model which I think is comparable from what I can tell to that model. I have a hot spot rear right but I usually just turn the racks the last hour if I have a full rack which is the only time I noticed it. (Wings, bacon wrapped chicken livers, jerky) I have never had a problem with large pieces of meat. I have had mine for 4 months and love it. To me it is very much idiot proof.


Thanks mvincent42

I rotate racks and turn them on my LP gosm unit for same reason. was hoping electric would eliminate the problem. Knowing electric smoker will help in the winter is what I needed. Hot spot, I well just have to adjust to it also. Learning curve.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah its not a super bad hot spot but it is noticeable.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Feb 1, 2013)

Well my new smoker is here. Put together and is outside seasoning it.  Temp out side is 12 degrees. Went up to 275 with out problem. No metal between element and chip tray. Good rubber seal around the door, fits well. Stuck external prob through the vent. Mes says 276degrees and my probe says 296. The instructions to season the unit says 3 hours @ 275 to burn everything off like oils and such.  But it doesn't say to open vent or not. Instructions are a little wage. Last 45 minutes says to add wood chips to finish off the seasoned part. A little moore after I re look at the interior when the seasoning is complete.  Like chip tray size and design.


----------



## mvincent42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I opened my vent when I added the wood when I seasoned mine.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

jipnsmoke said:


> Well my new smoker is here. Put together and is outside seasoning it.  Temp out side is 12 degrees. Went up to 275 with out problem. No metal between element and chip tray. Good rubber seal around the door, fits well. Stuck external prob through the vent. Mes says 276degrees and my probe says 296. The instructions to season the unit says 3 hours @ 275 to burn everything off like oils and such.  But it doesn't say to open vent or not. Instructions are a little wage. Last 45 minutes says to add wood chips to finish off the seasoned part. A little moore after I re look at the interior when the seasoning is complete.  Like chip tray size and design.


Congrats!


----------



## jipnsmoke (Feb 2, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Smoking B

Got two 6 pound butts in right now. Had the rub on them last night. I started the smoke process with a few chips and then add a little more chips each time 15 to 20 minutes Finally hand full. Don't know it looked like white smoke at times or caused by temp out side 12 degrees. We'll see 


mvincent42 said:


> I opened my vent when I added the wood when I seasoned mine.


Mvincent42 I did mine the same way. Would of been nice to say that in the manual. LOL thanks


----------



## mvincent42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree. Not much helpful going on in that manual.

Glad to hear you got some meat going though!


----------



## jipnsmoke (Feb 2, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> I agree. Not much helpful going on in that manual.
> 
> Glad to hear you got some meat going though!


Thanks, I'm a little more comfortable with the mes now. Did two buts for pulled pork. They are for the big game Supper Bowl. They are wrapped up in the cooler over night. I also did my buckboard bacon after that. Was able to keep smoke going with the mes set at 170 degrees. After 4+ hours internal temp of meat was 130 degrees went ahead and cooled them off . Opened door temp out side 12 degrees easy way to cool them lol. Bagged and put in fridge for two days and then we'll see how they turned out. Looked good though. Over all very very pleased with the new Mes 30.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

jipnsmoke said:


> Thanks, I'm a little more comfortable with the mes now. Did two buts for pulled pork. They are for the big game Supper Bowl. They are wrapped up in the cooler over night. I also did my buckboard bacon after that. Was able to keep smoke going with the mes set at 170 degrees. After 4+ hours internal temp of meat was 130 degrees went ahead and cooled them off . Opened door temp out side 12 degrees easy way to cool them lol. Bagged and put in fridge for two days and then we'll see how they turned out. Looked good though. Over all very very pleased with the new Mes 30.


You made 2 things with it already - good deal!  Are you gonna get an AMNPS to use with it?


----------



## jipnsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> You made 2 things with it already - good deal!  Are you gonna get an AMNPS to use with it?


I've been reading about them here on the forum. I like the longer smoke time with out having to keep feeding the chip box. I'm on the fence not sure which way to jump. I don't want to mod for the mail box. I don't have a permanent place for the mes, So putting the AMNPS on element support would work for me. Do you have personal experience using the AMNPS you could share? Is there a learning curve to get them to work well? Thanks


----------



## jipnsmoke (Feb 3, 2013)

billybob03 said:


> Just bought my [color= rgb(24,24,24)]  Masterbuilt 20070910 Digital Electric Smoker today, i cannot wait to use it(Beef sticks first).[/color]


.

Congrats on the new MES billybob03.


----------



## cpittaz (Oct 11, 2013)

Just picked up my MES30 Last night.  Going to get it seasoned up tomorrow morning and Saturday I am going to be starting a Large Brisket.  Cannot wait.  I've been drooling over one of these for a while now and Hub's decided for my birthday it would be ok.


----------



## jipnsmoke (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats Cpittaz on the new Mes. Love mine. In cold weather only way to go. Total control. Unlike my gas smoker that i also love in clam warm weather..


----------



## midwestray (Dec 9, 2014)

Got a questions folks, has anyone ever smoke a turkey or chicken on their 20070910? Several are saying 275* is not hot enough?. This is the smoker I am leaning on to buy. Thanks


----------



## cpittaz (Dec 9, 2014)

jipnsmoke said:


> Hello every one. Trying to find a good Masterbuilt electic smoker is hard to find right now. Well around $200.00 any way. I have been using an LP unit for years. Had trouble with lp unit (gosm)  this harsh winter. Answer to problum insulated electric smoker I hope. Looking at buying a  Masterbuilt 20070910 Digital Electric Smoker. is this a good one? cook evenly,us in cold weather?  Any imput from others who have this model greatly appriciate.






Just smoked one on Thanksgiving no problem.. only weighed 14lbs. Tokyo about 6 hours at 250


----------



## bamajeffe (May 4, 2015)

Have a question...I'm seasoning mine right now and I'm wondering if I should soak the chips for the seasoning or just put them in dry? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2015)

Dry


----------



## bamajeffe (May 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## daricksta (May 5, 2015)

jipnsmoke said:


> Hello every one. Trying to find a good Masterbuilt electic smoker is hard to find right now. Well around $200.00 any way. I have been using an LP unit for years. Had trouble with lp unit (gosm)  this harsh winter. Answer to problum insulated electric smoker I hope. Looking at buying a  Masterbuilt 20070910 Digital Electric Smoker. is this a good one? cook evenly,us in cold weather?  Any imput from others who have this model greatly appriciate.


I've owned and enjoyed using the 20070910 for three years now. It doesn't get as cold here in the Pacific Northwest as it does in other areas but then I don't smoke or grill during the winter anyway. I paid $189 on Amazon for mine but I've seen it as much as $60 cheaper; $169 seems to be the average price if you want to wait for it to come around; I didn't. This smoker is the best one out there for the money; very easy to use and it produces great Q. I smoked an amazing tri-tip roast in about 3 hours last Sunday.


----------

